# RIP My babies



## Lizardlady (Mar 29, 2007)

Frank, Betty, Geofette, Zola, and Syd - I suspect they were victims of a virus. Stopped eating one day then diarrhoea and then they were gone. sadly missed xxxxx


----------



## devilsofdarkness (Mar 26, 2006)

aww im ss hun

r.i.p


----------



## Guppie (Mar 6, 2007)

Sorry to hear of your loss


----------



## Emzie (Mar 28, 2007)

poor you!!!!


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

*i'm soooo sorry to hear of your loss   *


----------



## MissHayho (Mar 17, 2007)

rip .....


----------



## Tort (May 20, 2006)

Im sorry to hear that. I can relate because my leapord geckos went through the same thing. and was only able to save one of them.


----------



## powderpuff_girl (Mar 5, 2007)

SAD STORY! EVEN SADDER THAT U LOST ALL OF THEM sorry for your loss!!


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p little ones


----------



## Binksy (Mar 30, 2007)

Sorry, i bet they'll be missed.


----------



## Lizardlady (Mar 29, 2007)

*Titch RIP*

My adult has just joined them.

I miss them all so much.

I can't face having anymore for a while.


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------

